# anyone venture into the Greddy turbo oil???



## skywalkersgti (Mar 27, 2007)

$12 a qt. just wondering if anyone has used this before. if people can spend $100 at the dealer all day for an oil chanage why cant i spend $50. 
im broke. and just did an oil change just wondering.










_Modified by skywalkersgti at 6:33 AM 10-14-2008_


----------



## igotaprestent4u (Nov 2, 2002)

*Re: anyone venture into the Greddy turbo oil??? (skywalkersgti)*

go for it, though you are probably just paying for a pretty bottle.


----------



## WhiteG60 (Aug 20, 2001)

*Re: anyone venture into the Greddy turbo oil??? (igotaprestent4u)*

Didn't GReddy/Trust just file for bankruptcy?


----------



## Boostin20v (Mar 22, 2000)

*Re: anyone venture into the Greddy turbo oil??? (WhiteG60)*


_Quote, originally posted by *WhiteG60* »_Didn't GReddy/Trust just file for bankruptcy?

Yeah, http://www.autoblog.com/2008/0...uptcy/


----------

